# Comment bloquer certains sites internet



## EtVlan (22 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

J'aimerais bloquer l'accès à certains sites internet sur mon ordinateur.

Ce ne sont pas des sites pornos... mais certains sites pour faire chi** mon beau-frère qui s'amuse à trouver toujours les mêmes sites.

Existe-t-il une façon simple et géniale?

Merci pour les infos!!


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mars 2006)

Sous Tiger :Il faut activer le contrôle parental dans les pref système/paramètres du compte. Selectionner Safari. Ensuite se logguer sous le compte et ajouter les signets autorisés.... les autres seront par définition interdits. :mouais:


----------

